# Question about carriers/baby wearing?



## xQuinnx

Hello! Quick question about baby carriers/baby wearing. I'm aware of the T.I.C.K.S rule for baby wearing and this might be a silly question but does this apply to all carriers and slings?? 
Recently bought a cheap carrier and the pictures on the minimal instructions seem all wrong to me, I'll try and add a link.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/45/Baby-Babyway-K3I1BC-Carrier-3-in-1/B006W8DE3E

The baby seems far too low?? When I tried the carrier today I can follow the T.I.C.K.S rule....do you think I'll be fine to carry on as I am??

Also is this type of carrier bad for babies hips? I thought they all had to be ok but now I'm not sure...help??


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Hmmm. That carrier does seem to hold super low. I'd not be comfortable wearing it, and it looks like it would be terrible for your back. The baby's hips do not look like they would be supported in this carrier either.


----------



## psychochick

The photos do look really weird but usually straps are adjustable since the baby will also get taller. I would just try it and see if it works for you. If the baby is too low it would put a strain on you as well. It's totally possible that even a carrier that works for someone else and their baby won't work for you and your baby as well! 

As for the hips... I hear different things. Some people say you don't want the hips to be too wide, others say you want to position them in such a way that the baby is sitting on their butt and not using their legs in the carrier. :shrug: I'd say if the baby seems comfortable and happy and can even nap in it then it works!


----------



## minties

That looks super uncomfortable and poorly designed. What is your budget?


----------



## zorak

I think that looks really uncomfortable. All the weight looks to be on the shoulders /upper back.


----------



## lynnikins

I have friends with this carrier and they have both stopped wearing their little ones by around the time the babies fitted the carrier as the weight distribution wasnt supporting them. 

As your in the UK have you tried your local slings library as the ladies there will help find a carrier that suits you and your baby 



xQuinnx said:


> Hello! Quick question about baby carriers/baby wearing. I'm aware of the T.I.C.K.S rule for baby wearing and this might be a silly question but does this apply to all carriers and slings??
> Recently bought a cheap carrier and the pictures on the minimal instructions seem all wrong to me, I'll try and add a link.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/45/Baby-Babyway-K3I1BC-Carrier-3-in-1/B006W8DE3E
> 
> The baby seems far too low?? When I tried the carrier today I can follow the T.I.C.K.S rule....do you think I'll be fine to carry on as I am??
> 
> Also is this type of carrier bad for babies hips? I thought they all had to be ok but now I'm not sure...help??


----------



## Kay_

I was told that you should be able to kiss your baby’s forehead, if you can’t then baby would be considered too low...I would also personally go for a better brand....maybe a known brand...something that offers good support.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Skip it and find a better one.


----------

